# Ethanolkamine



## Stoer (14. Feb. 2012)

Hallo,

hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit Ethanolkamine ?
Sind diese geruchs- und rußfrei ?


----------



## karsten. (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Hallo
so geruchs- und rußfrei wie  

ein Weihnachstkranz am 4 Advent 

im Ernst :
kommt auf den Brennstoff und die Bauart des "Kamins" an 

die _einschlägigenTips_ sind wirklich zu beachten

es ist ein hübsches Spielzeug !

nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

mfG


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Ich habe gerade mal gegockelt - und dabei das hier gefunden.
Ist evtl nicht ganz Uninteressant bei der Anschaffung...


----------



## Stoer (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Mmmmmmmmmmm..... hört sich nicht wirklich prickelnd an.
Ich habe damals beim Hausbau einen Kaminabzug mit einbauen lassen, aber der Dreck und die Asche haben mich bisher von einem Kaminofen abgehalten. Deshalb hatte ich das als Alternative gedacht.

Trotzdem, vielen Dank, werde noch einmal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## karsten. (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Hallo

die Dinger sind mit Sicherheit keine Alternative als Zusatzheizung
sondern ein (manchmal) stylisches Asseoir
aber 
immer eine offenes Feuer mit brennbaren Flüssigkeiten

die auch noch jeder bauen und vermarkten kann 
(liebe Grüße nach China)

ich hab für Architektenhäuser schon selber welche gebaut 
 ich glaube die waren 1x in Benutzung 

es bleibt immer ein "Möchtegernklimmzug" am richtigen Kaminöfen 
auf der gleichen Stufe wie Elektrokamine oder Das  


mfG


----------



## Joachim (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

... und soooo schlimm ist das mit dem Dreck bei nem Kaminofen nun auch wieder nicht. Bedingt durch den Zug vom Schornstein zieht der ja eher rein, als das er raus kommt. 

Ich möchte unseren Kamin nicht mehr missen... und wenn du eh nen Zug dafür frei hast - was willst du mehr?

Allerdings können auch normale Kaminöfen tückisch sein, wenn man sie falsch behandelt:
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TUQ2cS9edqE[/yt]


----------



## Patrick K (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Hallo in die Runde,  
ein Kumpel von mir hat sich so ein Teil gekauft
http://www.yatego.com/zibro-shop/p,4b0708a1b002f,45e2ca8979de68_2,petroleumofen-kps--240--2-4-kw-docht-ofen-ohne-s?sid=03Y1329295891Y19a87b2505e4f921cf

Vorteil: Macht richtig warm,      Nachteil: Die ganze Burg stinkt nach den Abgasen  

Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem 8KW Holz-Bomber

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2


----------



## karsten. (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

@Joachim 

das ist nicht nett !
wir versuchen Stoer gerade zum 







ehrlichen Holzfeuerer zu machen und Du erschreckst hier mit solchen Fakevideos   



hier auch eins 

mfG


----------



## Stoer (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Ich hatte an so etwas gedacht !
http://www.ricon-manufaktur.de/index.php?cat=c126

Aber wenn das Stinkt ?!


----------



## pema (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Hallo Peter,
wenn es nur um die Optik geht...sieht ja schick aus. Allerdings habe ich auch schon sehr viel Schlechtes über diese Fake-Kamine gelesen.
Wir sind heilfroh ...gerade in diesem Winter...über unseren Kaminofen. Der Ölverbrauch ist bemerkbar geringer, das Raumklima ist wesentlich angenehmer und kleine Feuerteufel (Männer) haben ungemein Spaß an der Kokelei.
Der Schmutz..nun ja, er ist natürlich vorhanden in der Heizperiode.  Da muß schon öfter Staub gewischt werden. 
Aber Männer machen das doch sowieso meist nicht, oder
Ich wollte unseren Ofen auch nicht mehr missen.

petra


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Hallo Stoer
für was hast du dich entschieden????
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Denniso (16. März 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Hallo,

Man hört oft nichts gutes von den Dingern, Wenn Sie umkippen kann sich das ganze schnell entzünden!


----------



## Stoer (20. März 2012)

*AW: Ethanolkamine*

Hallo Patrick,

auf Grund der nicht gerade positiven Meinungen, habe ich  das Projekt erst einmal zurückgestellt.
Zurückgestellt, noch nicht verworfen !


----------

